# Need PGM Pro



## snowdog20 (Dec 1, 2022)

I tested this with Nitric, it's not Ag. I need someone to help ID, process, & sell. It doesn't look like a typical PGM I know, if there is such a thing. I'm willing to mail a small sample & we can go from there...


----------



## orvi (Dec 1, 2022)

Is it heavy ? eg can it be panned down after crush.


----------



## snoman701 (Dec 1, 2022)

You need to find yourself an assayer and quit posting pictures of every rock you find.

Enough of your posts end up in the rogues gallery that I'm surprised you haven't been banned. 

Surprised you're not asking for an advance like you have in previous posts.


----------



## Yggdrasil (Dec 1, 2022)

snoman701 said:


> You need to find yourself an assayer and quit posting pictures of every rock you find.
> 
> Enough of your posts end up in the rogues gallery that I'm surprised you haven't been banned.
> 
> Surprised you're not asking for an advance like you have in previous posts.


I do agree, he needs to find himself an assayer and run his stuff the correct way.
But posts ending up in the Rogues gallery….
There may be many reasons for that and I’m not sure they are all reasons for banning, even if they have to be against the forum rules.


----------



## Yggdrasil (Dec 1, 2022)

snowdog20 said:


> I tested this with Nitric, it's not Ag. I need someone to help ID, process, & sell. It doesn't look like a typical PGM I know, if there is such a thing. I'm willing to mail a small sample & we can go from there...


You have been told again and again, get your rocks assayed, without an assay they are just nice rocks.
Next, dropping unknown rocks in acid are a sure path to poisoning yourself or others, so please stop that.

Edit for spelling


----------



## snowdog20 (Dec 1, 2022)

Yggdrasil said:


> You have been told again and again, get tour rocks assayed, without an assay they are just nice rocks.
> Next, dropping unknown rocks in acid are a sure path to poisoning yourself or others, so please stop that.


Good to know the members are pro-censorship. Easy for you fools to talk seeing as how you have good resources where you are...


----------



## kreinhardt (Dec 1, 2022)

Between this nonsense and the iridium spacerock from heaven guy, I vote for more censorship. If you want a cess pool of "free speech" try Twitter.


----------



## cejohnsonsr1 (Dec 1, 2022)

kreinhardt said:


> Between this nonsense and the iridium spacerock from heaven guy, I vote for more censorship. If you want a cess pool of "free speech" try Twitter.


I don’t think equating Twitter to a cesspool is fair or appropriate. I doubt you’d have the same opinion if it were you who was being suppressed. As far as these nonsense posts go, it’s just about all I see lately. People with no knowledge and no intention of investing a single calorie in effort to study and research expect those who have to waste their time explaining why their damn rock isn’t adamantium. Warn once and delete them. The first thing that should pop up for new users is a link to Hoak and a warning to not post anything until they’ve read it twice.


----------



## goldshark (Dec 1, 2022)

The best resources are ourselves! If you don't have a good assay house close to you, pick up a book, or read some of the literature available in the library to educate yourself. That is what the "fools" on this forum have done. Posting a picture of a white rock, which could be Quartz, or Calcium, with a shiny substance which could be Mica, a pyrite, or some other potentially valuable mineral, with your claims that it is such and such, is PURE HORSESHIT ! Stop it! I don't know you, but you speak like a total dips hit scumbag. We appreciate your interests, but you are not bringing any credence to this forum. You call us fools, but we know that you are the fool. At least until you pony up, and learn to do some things for yourself, instead of trying to suck all the energy out of the good people here, trying to help some of the others. And I am trying to sugar coat it. You should hear me when I'm really pissed. I will get banned from this forum.
Try to do at least a little mineral Id, before posting, please.


----------



## goldshark (Dec 1, 2022)

Snodog, have you even looked at the section on ores, prospecting, and mineral identification threads? My guess is no. Please check it out, before dissing on the crew here. You will save yourself much public scrutiny.


----------



## galenrog (Dec 1, 2022)

Until a proper assay is presented, what he has are just rocks.

Time for more coffee.


----------



## Yggdrasil (Dec 2, 2022)

snowdog20 said:


> Good to know the members are pro-censorship. Easy for you fools to talk seeing as how you have good resources where you are...


I do not censor anything, but you do not do what is necessary to validate your claims.
And that means your claims are noting but that.
The result is that what you present is rocks, nothing more nothing less.

I have no resources where I am either, and as far as I know they do not exist in my country. But that don’t matter, because I don’t spread claims of all kinds around.
There are probably many ways you could have solved your identification issue.
But for us it don’t even look like you are interested in solving it.

No-one can reliably identify a rock by pictures alone. But you can crush/chip off a piece and send it to someone/ somewhere and have it checked.

Edited for spelling


----------



## nickvc (Dec 2, 2022)

There is one point you seem to miss on the forum…. We are a free resource for knowledge but YOU have to do the work to access and understand it.
We do have members who can do assays but that comes at a cost and a proper assay at considerable cost, if you don’t want or can’t pay that cost learn to do the assays yourself.
As others have said pictures of rocks are just that , without proof of content including possible dangerous and or toxic elements no one wants to take the risk of messing with them.
Calling or alluding to members as fools or even worse a moderator is not a smart move , no one here is paid and I for one expect respect for all on the forum !
No one has a right to be on here it’s a privilege so treat it as so.


----------



## olawlor (Dec 2, 2022)

snowdog20 said:


> I tested this with Nitric, it's not Ag. I need someone to help ID, process, & sell. It doesn't look like a typical PGM I know, if there is such a thing. I'm willing to mail a small sample & we can go from there...


This looks like mica to me.


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Dec 2, 2022)

Snodog, the picture is too blurry to really tell anything. From the image, I agree it could be mica. If you take a sharp pointed knife, and dig at the dark areas, does any of it flake off, even a little bit?

Dave


----------



## snowdog20 (Dec 3, 2022)

Yggdrasil said:


> I do not censor anything, but you do not do what is necessary to validate your claims.
> And that means your claims are noting but that.
> The result is that what you present is rocks, nothing more nothing less.
> 
> ...


Hey, guy who's name no one can pronounce. Did you read post? What does title of the post say? Are you proficient in English & grammar? My guess is no. Maybe have a chat with your folks about the name. 
As for doing what is "necessary", re-read previous paragraph.


----------



## snowdog20 (Dec 3, 2022)

FrugalRefiner said:


> Snodog, the picture is too blurry to really tell anything. From the image, I agree it could be mica. If you take a sharp pointed knife, and dig at the dark areas, does any of it flake off, even a little bit?
> 
> Dave


I sent a few samples to a guy in Az. Another sample to Canada three weeks ago, unfortunately UPS seems to have lost that package. Tracking doesn't even have a scan. 
Anyway it does flake & there's teeny metal when you pan it. A friend's xrf said Rh/Pd/Ru, not that I trust xrf, but my previous testing does seem to corroborate it a bit. If anyone can test, I'll mail a crushed sample.


----------



## snowdog20 (Dec 3, 2022)

FrugalRefiner said:


> Snodog, the picture is too blurry to really tell anything. From the image, I agree it could be mica. If you take a sharp pointed knife, and dig at the dark areas, does any of it flake off, even a little bit?
> 
> Dave


I know PGMs aren't typically associated with light colored elements, but I've used a wire brush & that white is a tarnish. It's heavy. In second pic, is 7 lbs of what was 9 lbs. At this point it's getting hard to break. You can see in person that the pretty white metal goes all the way through...


----------



## snowdog20 (Dec 3, 2022)

FrugalRefiner said:


> Snodog, the picture is too blurry to really tell anything. From the image, I agree it could be mica. If you take a sharp pointed knife, and dig at the dark areas, does any of it flake off, even a little bit?
> 
> Dave


I know PGMs aren't typically associated with light colored elements, but I've used a wire brush & that white is a tarnish. It's heavy. In second pic, is 7 lbs of what was 9 lbs. At this point it's getting hard to break. You can see in person that the pretty white metal goes all the way through...View attachment 53412
View attachment 53413


----------



## snowdog20 (Dec 3, 2022)

FrugalRefiner said:


> Snodog, the picture is too blurry to really tell anything. From the image, I agree it could be mica. If you take a sharp pointed knife, and dig at the dark areas, does any of it flake off, even a little bit?
> 
> Dave


What are your thoughts on this one?


----------



## Yggdrasil (Dec 3, 2022)

snowdog20 said:


> Hey, guy who's name no one can pronounce. Did you read post? What does title of the post say? Are you proficient in English & grammar? My guess is no. Maybe have a chat with your folks about the name.
> As for doing what is "necessary", re-read previous paragraph.


Mate you are getting dangerously close to the edge now.
And if you read my byline you will see that my language us not English, in that you are correct.
It also say that I’m open for correction, and I am, but then I will need to know what part of my text is offending the English language.

You have over and over showed your shiny rocks and resisted having them tested, and that is necessary to have buyers believe in your claims.

I have no “folks”, it’s just me, and of course it is not my name. As I guess yours are not “snowdog20”

Anyway that is beside the point and way out if topic.


----------



## snowdog20 (Dec 3, 2022)

Yggdrasil said:


> Mate you are getting dangerously close to the edge now.
> And if you read my byline you will see that my language us not English, in that you are correct.
> It also say that I’m open for correction, and I am, but then I will need to know what part of my text is offending the English language.
> 
> ...


Oh no...The edge!!!


----------



## snowdog20 (Dec 3, 2022)

snowdog20 said:


> Oh no...The edge!!!


If I go over the edge will I stop breathing???


----------



## Yggdrasil (Dec 3, 2022)

snowdog20 said:


> If I go over the edge will I stop breathing???


Wow, what is it with you guys?

Do you really want to be banned from the forum?
I can grant your wish you know.

Behave now mate.


----------



## snowdog20 (Dec 3, 2022)

Yggdrasil said:


> Wow, what is it with you guys?
> 
> Do you really want to be banned from the forum?
> I can grant your wish you know.
> ...


Yggdrasil you started this dude. So you can shove it. Ban me. I don't care euro trash or whatever you are...


----------



## Yggdrasil (Dec 3, 2022)

snowdog20 said:


> Yggdrasil you started this dude. So you can shove it. Ban me. I don't care euro trash or whatever you are...


Well I did not start it as you say, I just asked you to do what you should have done from the beginning.
You have earned yourself a cool off.


----------



## galenrog (Dec 3, 2022)

Thank you, Yggdrasil. You have far more patience than I. Personally, I would have banned him months ago.

I do hope Snowdog takes this opportunity to check his ego and to learn how to test his rocks for various precious metals.

Time for more coffee.

Edited for spelling.


----------



## nickvc (Dec 3, 2022)

Well as I stated earlier in this thread i expect respect for all members from the others , if Yggdrasil hadn’t hit the button I would have, and as a warning if you do return to the forum behave or your stay will be very very short.


----------



## goldshark (Dec 3, 2022)

Dear Snoopdog,

What you most definitively have , is a mineral called Sexterite. Just another fucking rock! Until you learn how to quantify what elements, are in what combination, to create a certain mineral, you will be viewed as a buffoon on this forum. It appears that you enjoy it , however. My thoughts on your latest picture post? A piece of Quartz you spray painted with either Aluminum, or Chrome paint. Yup, you fooled us all , once again, with your super rare mineral specimens. Remember to paint either in a fume hood, or outside. Those MEK fumes will turn you into a real phsycho path.


----------



## jphayesjr (Dec 3, 2022)

So, to the grumpy guy who goes by 'Kronauer' who whines about "iridium spacerocks" and twitter being a cesspool, here's some reading material about aforementioned "Iridium spacerocks." I doubt you'll even glance, it's easier to whine and gripe, and ridicule other members, especially some who may be telling tall tales a la the Roaring Camp days of yore, than to actually make a constructive contribution.








Mine Tales: Unraveling the mystery, marvels of Meteor Crater


Located 35 miles east of Flagstaff and 6 miles south of Interstate 40, Meteor Crater and its fragments were first recognized after the discovery of iron fragments west of the




tucson.com






https://www.science.org/doi/10.1126/sciadv.abe3647




https://journals.sagepub.com/doi/10.1177/00368504211064272


Note when ore samples from metallic meteor impact zones are compared via assay with PM ore samples from non-impact zones, the impact zones have very significantly higher concentrations of Iridium. Sometimes by a high multiple.


----------



## marhaba01 (Dec 3, 2022)

snowdog20 said:


> I tested this with Nitric, it's not Ag. I need someone to help ID, process, & sell. It doesn't look like a typical PGM I know, if there is such a thing. I'm willing to mail a small sample & we can go from there...


Hi,
The matel name is bismuth


----------



## Yggdrasil (Dec 3, 2022)

jphayesjr said:


> So, to the grumpy guy who goes by 'Kronauer' who whines about "iridium spacerocks" and twitter being a cesspool, here's some reading material about aforementioned "Iridium spacerocks." I doubt you'll even glance, it's easier to whine and gripe, and ridicule other members, especially some who may be telling tall tales a la the Roaring Camp days of yore, than to actually make a constructive contribution.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is the wrong thread for this post.
There is no one with that name in this thread.
In this setting you might risk ending up beeing associated with the one you complain about.
So please don’t escalate this, and if you remember the thread, I can move this post to its proper location.


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Dec 4, 2022)

goldshark said:


> Dear Snoopdog,
> 
> What you most definitively have , is a mineral called Sexterite. Just another fucking rock! Until you learn how to quantify what elements, are in what combination, to create a certain mineral, you will be viewed as a buffoon on this forum. It appears that you enjoy it , however. My thoughts on your latest picture post? A piece of Quartz you spray painted with either Aluminum, or Chrome paint. Yup, you fooled us all , once again, with your super rare mineral specimens. Remember to paint either in a fume hood, or outside. Those MEK fumes will turn you into a real phsycho path.


Goldshark, there is no need to be rude or to use vulgarity here. Keep your responses civil.

Dave


----------



## PGMMEX (Dec 4, 2022)

This forum should be for advising PGM newbies. Recommending that all samples should be analyzed by a laboratory
specialized in PGM and must invest in the analysis. I know people who assume they have iridium from a meteorite in their garden.


----------



## PGMMEX (Dec 4, 2022)

I can attest that in this blog I found an excellent business relationship and specific information on PGM.


----------



## galenrog (Dec 4, 2022)

Wow! Someone ruder than me. Thank you Goldshark, for making me second best. I appreciate it.

Time for more coffee.


----------



## goldshark (Dec 4, 2022)

galenrog said:


> Wow! Someone ruder than me. Thank you Goldshark, for making me second best. I appreciate it.
> 
> Time for more coffee.


Any time, if it is deemed necessary.


----------



## galenrog (Dec 4, 2022)

By the way, Snowdog is currently in the timeout chair in the corner. No need to point out any faults in his presentation, or his irrational exuberance, until he gets back. If he gets back. Just give Yggdrasil a “thank you” for putting him there, if just temporarily.

Time for more coffee.


----------



## nickvc (Dec 5, 2022)

It’s not just for his consumption but for others as a warning to be polite and follow the forum rules or you are gone temporarily for a first offense but if you continue to offend then the mods will discuss and decide on whether you are staying or going permanently.
The vast majority of members do not want this sort of behavior and the mods take no pleasure in policing it, a simple but honest apology would have solved this.


----------



## jphayesjr (Dec 5, 2022)

Yggdrasil said:


> This is the wrong thread for this post.
> There is no one with that name in this thread.
> In this setting you might risk ending up beeing associated with the one you complain about.
> So please don’t escalate this, and if you remember the thread, I can move this post to its proper location.


Will do. Thanks.


----------



## goldshark (Dec 7, 2022)

Thank you Yggdrasil!


----------

